# do i need to add water conditioner to fish less tank?



## bumcrumb (12 Jan 2010)

hi again all
just another one of my silly questions but i do have to learn sometime hey!
im setting up a new tank but i want the plants to grow well and mature etc before i put any fish in, so im looking at September time before i think of adding any living thing in there, so i was wondering, do i need to add the water conditioner to my water changes etc with plants now even though i have nothing in? i didnt want to spend money on the stuff all the time if i dont need it yet.
any ideas?
cheers once again all


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jan 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hi again all
> just another one of my silly questions but i do have to learn sometime hey!
> im setting up a new tank but i want the plants to grow well and mature etc before i put any fish in, so im looking at September time before i think of adding any living thing in there, so i was wondering, do i need to add the water conditioner to my water changes etc with plants now even though i have nothing in? i didnt want to spend money on the stuff all the time if i dont need it yet.
> any ideas?
> cheers once again all



Not at all, the Chlorine added to drink water is a gas and if the water is allowed to stand for a 24 hrs period the gas will be expelled. There are a few peolpe on here that do not add any dechlorinator during their water change. So you are ok with what you wont to do, but I would disturb the surface of the water to disperse the gas.

Regards
paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (12 Jan 2010)

cheers once again paul, i have my small spray bar at the top which moves the water on the top, is that OK?
by the way, i had a read about the co2 you referred me to and have now moved my diffuser next to the inlet pipe so fingers crossed!
also i had a nose at your tank, i must say i think it is lovely.
cheers again and i probably will have a few more questions soon haha.
chris


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jan 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> cheers once again paul, i have my small spray bar at the top which moves the water on the top, is that OK?
> by the way, i had a read about the co2 you referred me to and have now moved my diffuser next to the inlet pipe so fingers crossed!
> also i had a nose at your tank, i must say i think it is lovely.
> cheers again and i probably will have a few more questions soon haha.
> chris




Chris 

I didn't know that you were adding Co2 as well - very light shimmer or ripple of the surface water or you will expel you co2 gas. Thx for the comments regarding my tank.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (12 Jan 2010)

its ok for now as i havent turned on the co2, its just all set up ready.
looking forward to stocking it all up haha.
have you seen the opti white nano tanks on ebay from aqua essentials? 
they are only 12" x 10" x 8" but for Â£14.99 plus free delivery im bagging one up for the kitchen!
cheers
chris


----------



## a1Matt (12 Jan 2010)

Please note that some water companies use chloramine not chlorine, aerating\letting the water stand works for chlorine but not for chloramine.

So you may want to add conditioner when you add your fish. 

Up to you...

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6474&hilit=dechlor+stopped


Until then you are definitely fine without it.


----------



## samc (12 Jan 2010)

i have started using it again since i have read some arcicles by amano mentioning that it damages plants as well as the fish. not that i dont care about the fish.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Jan 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> i have started using it again since i have read some arcicles by amano mentioning that it damages plants as well as the fish. not that i dont care about the fish.



I am happy to be corrected


----------

